# McGregor/Diaz 3. Does anyone care?



## Finlay (Oct 4, 2017)

When I heard that this fight maybe on, I was overcome with a wave of boredom

Does anyone care about watching them fight again?


----------



## KabutoKouji (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't really care but your website is interesting - I had no idea people didn't like Do-San


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 4, 2017)

Finlay said:


> When I heard that this fight maybe on, I was overcome with a wave of boredom
> 
> Does anyone care about watching them fight again?



Heck yeah.

Diaz has fought McGregor better than anyone else in the UFC.

Will be another good fight.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 4, 2017)

Finlay said:


> When I heard that this fight maybe on, I was overcome with a wave of boredom
> 
> Does anyone care about watching them fight again?


Sort of. I really wish he'd just fight the number one contender for a change though.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 4, 2017)

Nope no internets at all. The diaz brothers spend more time whining than fighting. Nate hasn't fought at all since the second fight. Mcgregor needs to defend against whoever the interim champion will be


----------



## Danny T (Oct 4, 2017)

LOL...the UFC is not about fighting the highest ranked fighter. It is about who will sell the most tickets and PPV. Conor got his title fight when he was a #7 ranked fighter and beat the #10 ranked. 
It is about who sells.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 4, 2017)

Nope can't be bothered with more childish trash talk and dumb bottle throwing like little kids.


----------



## Finlay (Oct 4, 2017)

KabutoKouji said:


> I don't really care but your website is interesting - I had no idea people didn't like Do-San




Thanks man

I am sure there maybe some people out there who like it


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 4, 2017)

Fact is mcgregor is better than diaz simple as that. I'm not a fan of either of them at all but mcgregor is way more skilled on the feet but diaz is tougher and has better cardio. I'm not including ground in this because diaz won't shoot for a takedown his takedowns aren't great. Diazs only chance of winning is waiting for mcgregor to get tired then catching him. That's the only reason he won the first fight. If mcgregor actually works his cardio he should beat him easily.

And this is from someone who can't stand mcgregor


----------



## Buka (Oct 4, 2017)

I'll watch.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't buy PPVs for rankings or belts.

I buy them to watch good fights.  Love them or hate them but Mcgregor v. Diaz has been good fights to watch.

They are 1-1 not that much of a stretch to have a rubber match.  But I wouldn't be upset to see a Mcgregor v. Ferguson match either.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 12, 2017)

Doesn't look like the clown will be fighting anytime soon as he's probably got himself suspended for being a total idiot and scumbag


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 12, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Doesn't look like the clown will be fighting anytime soon as he's probably got himself suspended for being a total idiot and scumbag



Who got suspended  and for what?  Link?


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 12, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Who got suspended  and for what?  Link?


He hasn't yet but if this sport has any credibility left he will be. Jumping in a cage he had no business being in and assaulting 2 officials and shown no remorse. The guys become nothing than an attention whore who hates not being the centre of attention same as when he was acting like a total idiot during his guys fight in the ufc the other week and he had to be put back in his seat 

McGregor leaps into Bellator ring, causes stir


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 13, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> McGregor leaps into Bellator ring, causes stir


What a bell-end.  Mind you his opponent should never be in the sport, he's a junkie.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh ok....i saw that.

It was stupid for sure but the MTDAR will just work this out to get a big fine/pay off.

Conor doesn't have to be in any hurry to fight again so a suspension will be moot to him but UFC needs him back so they will work this out.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 13, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Oh ok....i saw that.
> 
> It was stupid for sure but the MTDAR will just work this out to get a big fine/pay off.
> 
> Conor doesn't have to be in any hurry to fight again so a suspension will be moot to him but UFC needs him back so they will work this out.


Yeah some good old mma corruption if anyone else did that they'd be cut from the ufc straight away. And yeah he's not in a hurry probably why he did it so he can suspended and not have to defend his title


----------



## Buka (Nov 13, 2017)

What should have happened with McGregor was - he should have been arrested.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 13, 2017)

Buka said:


> What should have happened with McGregor was - he should have been arrested.


He would've been if he'd been some local undercard fighter. If I did that I would be down on the floor in handcuffs and thrown out the arena at the very least. Mcgregor didn't even get chucked out. Goddard and the other should sue him and if there's any fairness (probably not) they'd easily win he assaulted both of them on camera while he was in an area he wasn't supposed to be. Now I'm no lawyer but it seems a simple case to me.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 13, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Oh ok....i saw that.
> 
> It was stupid for sure but the MTDAR will just work this out to get a big fine/pay off.
> 
> Conor doesn't have to be in any hurry to fight again so a suspension will be moot to him but UFC needs him back so they will work this out.


The ufc doesn't need him at all. He's a fighter that's it they've got hundreds. How many times have people said so and so is irreplaceable. Chuck Liddell, randy couture, tito Ortiz, bj penn, Brock Lesnar, ronda rousey, gsp. All these guys were the big star the one that made the money all of them are gone minus gsp but he's only back after 4 years and the ufc is still going strong. It'll be the same with mcgregor when he's gone someone else will replace life goes on and frankly with the disgusting way he's acting he's bringing down the sport not improving it. The fans he's attracting are idiots who boo every fighter who's not mcgregor, they insult them on twitter and trash them, they boo as soon as a fight touches the ground. Look at all the bad press he's bought. Throwing water bottles, using racist and homophobic language and now assaulting people yeah he's a great role model isn't he.


Edit: wow I'm surprised ufc has some balls. Shows they don't need him that much. Though he's probably happy about this. No need to defend his title again. Frankly he should have it taken from him. I don't think anyone apart from his weirdly obsessive fans respect him as a champion . I mean he won his first title nearly 2 years ago and has as many title defences as I do.

Report: Conor McGregor Pulled From UFC 219 Over Bad Bellator Behavior


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 13, 2017)

"Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) was expected to put Conor McGregor in the pay-per-view (PPV) main event of UFC 219 in Las Vegas,"

I am also rescinding my invitation to Conor for Thanksgiving dinner as well.


----------



## Finlay (Nov 13, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> He hasn't yet but if this sport has any credibility left he will be. Jumping in a cage he had no business being in and assaulting 2 officials and shown no remorse. The guys become nothing than an attention whore who hates not being the centre of attention same as when he was acting like a total idiot during his guys fight in the ufc the other week and he had to be put back in his seat
> 
> McGregor leaps into Bellator ring, causes stir




Believing your own press that you are untouchable.... 

He is just a side show now. Once again, he lost against Diaz, then won on points with some controversy, then lost again Mayweather. Yet runs about like he owns the place because he got paid money for those fights


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 14, 2017)

Finlay said:


> Believing your own press that you are untouchable....
> 
> He is just a side show now. Once again, he lost against Diaz, then won on points with some controversy, then lost again Mayweather. Yet runs about like he owns the place because he got paid money for those fights


Yep and he's got a bunch of idiot fans defending him for everything. The guy is a slightly above average fighter who's used his mouth to get him into the spotlight. The only 2 real impressive wins in my eyes are aldo and Alvarez. He's a good boxer I won't even say full striker because his kicks never have much effect, he doesn't use a clinch or knees or elbows and his wrestling and Jiu Jitsu are below average if he was as good as he says why's he avoiding defending a title if he's that good he should want to get in and prove to everyone he's the best


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 14, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Yep and he's got a bunch of idiot fans defending him for everything. The guy is a slightly above average fighter who's used his mouth to get him into the spotlight. The only 2 real impressive wins in my eyes are aldo and Alvarez. He's a good boxer I won't even say full striker because his kicks never have much effect, he doesn't use a clinch or knees or elbows and his wrestling and Jiu Jitsu are below average if he was as good as he says why's he avoiding defending a title if he's that good he should want to get in and prove to everyone he's the best



You don't win UFC belts by being slightly above average.

That's ridiculous.....if you don't like him that's fine....but the guy is a heckuva fighter.... denying that just shows your personal bias against him.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 14, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> You don't win UFC belts by being slightly above average.
> 
> That's ridiculous.....if you don't like him that's fine....but the guy is a heckuva fighter.... denying that just shows your personal bias against him.


Course you do happens all the time. Fighters who aren't as good as the guy they beat wins titles. So are you telling me matt Serra is better than gsp are you or jds is better than Cain Velasquez. Nah he's not a "heckuva" fighter he got manhandled by a out of shape chad Mendes. He got tired after 2 rounds against diaz and nearly got knocked out before he turned to panic wrestle mode. He again gassed like hell against mayweather. Again the only 2 impressive wins are aldo and Alvarez and the aldo fight really wasnt a show of his skills since it was so short if it happened again I believe he'd lose or not do as well. That's not bias that's actually analysing his fights and not just blindly fanboying over him


----------



## Buka (Nov 14, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> You don't win UFC belts by being slightly above average.
> 
> That's ridiculous.....if you don't like him that's fine....but the guy is a heckuva fighter.... denying that just shows your personal bias against him.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 14, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> he's not a "heckuva" fighter he got manhandled by a out of shape chad Mendes. He got tired after 2 rounds against diaz and nearly got knocked out before he turned to panic wrestle mode. He again gassed like hell against mayweather. Again the only 2 impressive wins are aldo and Alvarez and the aldo fight really wasnt a show of his skills since it was so short if it happened again I believe he'd lose or not do as well. That's not bias that's actually analysing his fights and not just blindly fanboying over him


----------



## Tames D (Nov 14, 2017)

Finlay said:


> Does anyone care about watching them fight again?


No


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 15, 2017)

CB Jones said:


>


Lol so you have nothing to say to it so you put a silly photo instead


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 15, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Lol so you have nothing to say to it so you put a silly photo instead



To clarify:

I have already posted that claiming MacGregor is a slightly above average fighter is a ridiculous opinion.

Therefore, I see no reason to continue to argue about such a (IMHO) foolish opinion or analysis.

Hence the gif.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 15, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> To clarify:
> 
> I have already posted that claiming MacGregor is a slightly above average fighter is a ridiculous opinion.
> 
> ...


Lol at least I've given an analysis all you can do is say he's a "heckuva" fighter yeah great insite right there lol


----------



## Martial D (Nov 15, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Lol at least I've given an analysis all you can do is say he's a "heckuva" fighter yeah great insite right there lol


Not really. You are the other end of the 'mcgregor for God' spectrum. Both positions are comical.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 15, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Not really. You are the other end of the 'mcgregor for God' spectrum. Both positions are comical.


I've said he's slightly above average. He's a good striker but his wrestling and Jiu Jitsu are below average and his cardio is way below average. That's not just blind hating that's facts that are on display for all who want to see it


----------



## Steve (Nov 15, 2017)

My two cents.  Macgrefor is a gifted fighter and also a douche bag. The ufc doesn't NEED him, but the equation is trouble vs money.  I.e. is he worth it?   Is the damage he does to the brand worse than the revenue his antics generate?  Well... That's fluid.  But the idea that yhe ufc folds without him is unrealistic.

Also its not just idiot fans who like him.   Tez3 is a respected and respectable fan of mma and has defended him several times saying that its marketing and self promotion.  I agree and also think he takes it too far.  Personally I hate all that junk.  I like pros like demetrius johnson.  I prefer guys who take the job seriously and act like adults with some degree if impulse control and self management.   But that's just me.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 15, 2017)

Steve said:


> My two cents.  Macgrefor is a gifted fighter and also a douche bag. The ufc doesn't NEED him, but the equation is trouble vs money.  I.e. is he worth it?   Is the damage he does to the brand worse than the revenue his antics generate?  Well... That's fluid.  But the idea that yhe ufc folds without him is unrealistic.
> 
> Also its not just idiot fans who like him.   Tez3 is a respected and respectable fan of mma and has defended him several times saying that its marketing and self promotion.  I agree and also think he takes it too far.  Personally I hate all that junk.  I like pros like demetrius johnson.  I prefer guys who take the job seriously and act like adults with some degree if impulse control and self management.   But that's just me.


Totally disagree about it just being self promotion. Using homophobic and racist slurs isn't self promotion, assaulting people isn't self promotion, throwing water bottles that hit innocent fans isn't self promotion that's the act of a arrogant nasty person. Maybe that was how he was years ago but now he's turned into a total scumbag now who believes his own hype and believes he can do what he wants and if he doesn't get punished for his actions quick it'll be something much worse that he does next.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 15, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Both positions are comical.



Really?

My position is just that he is very good fighter and I respect what he has accomplished in winning championships in 2 weight classes.

UFC is the top of the the professional mma world and winning a championship in it is a significant achievement and takes a great amount  of ability.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 15, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Really?
> 
> My position is just that he is very good fighter and I respect what he has accomplished in winning championships in 2 weight classes.
> 
> UFC is the top of the the professional mma world and winning a championship in it is a significant achievement and takes a great amount  of ability.


And then ran away as fast as he could and refused to defend them for over a year and has already had one taken off him for refusing to defend and ufc are clutching at straws for reasons not to strip him of his other title. If he's that good then defend it and prove it


----------



## Martial D (Nov 15, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Really?
> 
> My position is just that he is very good fighter and I respect what he has accomplished in winning championships in 2 weight classes.
> 
> UFC is the top of the the professional mma world and winning a championship in it is a significant achievement and takes a great amount  of ability.


I wouldn't classify that under the fanboy category, I agree with this.

You have to admit, there are extremes when talking about McGregor though, ranging from he sucks(which is ridiculous) to he sh#ts gold bricks(which is ridiculous)

The fact is he is a gifted striker and has been able to rise to the top with that skillset.

With that said though, 3 years as champ and not a single defense. He makes DC look like an active champion.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 15, 2017)

Martial D said:


> You have to admit, there are extremes when talking about McGregor though, ranging from he sucks(which is ridiculous) to he sh#ts gold bricks(which is ridiculous)



I agree



Martial D said:


> The fact is he is a gifted striker and has been able to rise to the top with that skillset.
> 
> With that said though, 3 years as champ and not a single defense. He makes DC look like an active champion.



IMHO, I just want to see good fights....


----------



## Martial D (Nov 15, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, I just want to see good fights....



I agree, but I also think champions should fight top contenders, and there has been a disturbing move away from that concept in recent times as it concerns the UFC.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 15, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I agree, but I also think champions should fight top contenders, and there has been a disturbing move away from that concept in recent times as it concerns the UFC.



I agree defend or give up the belt.

I don't have a problem with "money" fights but they should be mixed in between title defenses....not in place of title defenses.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 15, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I agree defend or give up the belt.
> 
> I don't have a problem with "money" fights but they should be mixed in between title defenses....not in place of title defenses.


Let's be real though, the money fights are ones they promote the hardest. If they promoted the champions and contenders on the basis of being contenders and champions those would BE the money fights. The guys at the top should be getting top dollar.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 16, 2017)

My god It's getting worse. Nate diaz is fighting tyron Woodley for the welterweight title....um just why...


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 17, 2017)

And now apparently he's not fighting until at least next April...yeah great champion he is


----------



## Finlay (Nov 19, 2017)

Yeah that is almost a year and a half no title defence, Just acting a clown and telling everyone how great he is.

By the looks of it though people are beginning to wake up to his antics

A lot of scorn being poured on for his behavior at Bellator.

he achieve nothing but making himself look like a fool and taking the spotlight from what was reportedly a great comeback in a fight.

I think it is disgusting he is getting away with it, If a fan had mounted the cage and punched an official what would have happened?


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 2, 2017)

The guys an idiot. If I were that ref I'd have made sure he was thrown out of the arena I don't care who you are. Good on Goddard for not being scared of doing the right thing because of his name.


----------

